# Any luck spraying arm r seal



## tturner (Nov 5, 2012)

I've found this stuff to be my one, go to finish now. I usually wipe on and gotten great results. Today I sprayed it on a walnut bathroom cabinet I made. It appears to be slow at drying but looks glassy-smooth so far. I'll finish it with oooo steel wool and paste wax. What were your results?

Isn't finishing sometimes the most dreaded, but potentially rewarding part of our passion??


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It wasn't meant to be sprayed; in general oil based products are a PITA to spray and not worth the effort.

I have gotten rustoleum oil based enamels to spray by thinning with ms a bit, bit If I need to do that again I'll just use rattle cans.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

I wouldn't have considered spraying Arm R Seal, simply because it is so slow drying, If it works for you though, then more power to you, as they say. I'm a little bit different where finishing is concerned. I love it.


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

I love finishing. Especially because I'm a finisher by trade.

You can spray everything if you thin it correctly. And it sounds like it's working great for you.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree that it's pretty much the best thing out there for hardwood. I guess if you have a large area spraying would work, but it's basically a wipe on product. It really doesn't need any wax either. Especially within a month or so after you apply it, needs time to cure and gas off.


----------

